# Weigh in at the doctors 70kg (used to be 100kg)



## Windy (Jun 15, 2022)

Went for bloods and to see the foot tickler this morning and my weight was 70kg (11 stone, 0.3 lbs), from 100kg in October. I'm pleased my diet is working. The nurse said well done.
Got a review with the diabetes nurse in 3 weeks for the blood test results. Fingers crossed for them.


----------



## travellor (Jun 15, 2022)

Congratulations.
I bet those blood tests are going to look good!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 15, 2022)

Excellent!


----------



## Kreator (Jun 15, 2022)

Good job! - That's great news!


----------



## Mrs Mimoo (Jun 26, 2022)

Windy said:


> Went for bloods and to see the foot tickler this morning and my weight was 70kg (11 stone, 0.3 lbs), from 100kg in October. I'm pleased my diet is working. The nurse said well done.
> Got a review with the diabetes nurse in 3 weeks for the blood test results. Fingers crossed for them.


wow thats amazing, well done!!!! I was 101kg in Nov 21 now 89/90, your loss is a total inspiration and I'll try to lose more by low carbing. What did you do exactly?


----------



## Gwynn (Jun 27, 2022)

That show a great sustained effort on your part. Well done. Your blood test result should be interesting too.


----------



## Windy (Jun 27, 2022)

Mrs Mimoo said:


> wow thats amazing, well done!!!! I was 101kg in Nov 21 now 89/90, your loss is a total inspiration and I'll try to lose more by low carbing. What did you do exactly?


Thanks Mrs Mimoo, I'm eating 1500 calories a day, about 60g of carbs at the moment. Since October, I've only been out for a meal once (I studied the menu online and worked out what I could have which wasn't too carby or calorific) and I've had a two egg omelette when I've been to friend's houses for food so that can I stay on my diet.
I'm weighing all my food and logging my meals on a spreadsheet.
The only day I've gone badly over my calorie limit when when I was travelling all day - I got my head turned by a halloumi wrap (ordered it with no wrap, so it was a box of salad and halloumi) at a train station and went over by 300 calories. But apart from that I've kept on the diet. 
Sarah


----------

